# Where to find part...



## confutatis (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My 2006 Pontiac GTO needs a front seat adjuster, part# 92144707. So far, every online GM parts place I have visited does not have the part available--the part "HAS BEEN DISCONTINUED FROM GM NO LONGER AVAILABLE".

So what can a person do? Does anyone know if there might be a new part number or an alternative?

Thanks,

David in OH


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ebay has some seat parts:

front seat 2005 gto | eBay

Maybe you can find what you need there. Good luck.


----------

